# How Much Fancy Feast?



## Shortbug

* :lol: ..Frappy eats his fancy feast like it is going out of style and I was wondering if I should give him more than 2 cans per day..He is only 1 year old..maybe 1 1/2 and weighs about 10 pds since his last check up..I also dont give him wet everday..I do however free feed him dry...am I doing that right?*


----------



## Annissa

What size of can are you giving him?

I gave my 13-pound cat one 5.5 oz can of food every day and no dry food.


----------



## Shortbug

*Fancy F*

..i give him the standard size cans of Fancy Feast..one in the morning and one when I get home from work..and he has dry food all day..am I under or over feeding him?


----------



## Jet Green

Shortbug, there should be directions on the can labels that suggest how much a cat should eat based on his/her weight. Usually for an adult cat, it's about one ounce of wet food per day for one pound of cat. 

So two Fancy Feast cans a day feeds six pounds of Frappy, and he gets the rest of what he needs from the dry. Unless he starts to get fat, then I would say there's no need to worry.  

But if you're concerned about his diet and want to improve it, it would probably be healthier for him to get more wet food than dry. This thread has a lot of good info about it: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9107 There are also brands of canned food that are healthier than Fancy Feast, although they are more expensive.


----------



## Shortbug

*OK*

..ok i will keep with what I am doing..so far he is used to getting the can food and he goes maybe a week until i get some but i always keep his dry for him..thanks


----------



## Jet Green

Annissa said:


> I gave my 13-pound cat one 5.5 oz can of food every day and no dry food.


Is this enough for him/her? Is s/he an older cat? My little pigs would plow through a lot more than that if I fed them only canned food. But they're also young and completely hyperactive.


----------



## jennifer2

As to whether you are feeding too much or too little, does the cat need to gain or loose weight, if not, keep it the same.
I always go off of calories. I never go by the feeding guidelines, they tend to say to give more than they need.
I've always been told 20-30 calories per pound of cat per day. So, an active 10lb cat would need 300 calories per day. A less active cat would need less. I've always heard active (30 calories) as an outside cat that does a lot of hunting and running and stuff, inactive (20 calories) as a couch potato.
Fancy feast tends to run between 85-95 calories per 3oz can. So an active cat would need about 3 cans per day.
Here's a list of foods and their calories. The calories are the far right column.
http://www.geocities.com/jmpeerson/canfood.html


----------



## Annissa

Jet Green said:


> Annissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my 13-pound cat one 5.5 oz can of food every day and no dry food.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this enough for him/her? Is s/he an older cat? My little pigs would plow through a lot more than that if I fed them only canned food. But they're also young and completely hyperactive.
Click to expand...

When I started him on the all-wet diet he was 19 pounds, 13 years old, and got one 1 1/2 cans of food. When he got down to 15 pounds I just split a can in half and gave him half in the morning and half in the evening. It was enough for him; his weight remained steady until he got cancer. He passed away a few months ago at the age of 17.

Jennifer's advice is good for deciding how much food to feed your cat.


----------

